# Je n'arrives pas à lire les videos sur mon IPOD



## MllexCullen (30 Mars 2009)

Alors voila je n'arrive pas a lire les videos sur mon ipod.
Les films sont bien convertis ( a l'aide de videora ) et j'arrive a les lires impecablement sur itunes. 
Mais c'est sur le ipod que les choses se gatent ...
Il m'affiche le nom du film ( ou des films) mais quand je fait play l'ecran devient soit tout noir ou bien il se fige et je suis obligee de le redemarrer.
C'est le meme cirque avec tous les films...

Mon ipod est le nano chromatique (4eme generation )

Une idee pour resolver mon problème ?


----------



## esterca76 (30 Mars 2009)

Moi j'utilise Isquint (logiciel gratuit), c'est impec, cela permet de convertir mes films (.avi ou autres) en .mp4, et les redirige directement dans Itunes. Il ne me reste plus ensuite qu'à synchroniser mon Ipod (Classic) et le tour est joué.
J'espère que cela va t'aider...


----------



## MllexCullen (30 Mars 2009)

Merci pour ta reponse !
Non cela ne m'aide pas vrmt car je n'ai aucun probleme à synchroniser les videos avec mon ipod.
C'est sur le ipod que ca se gate, je n'arrive pas a les lire et il bug. Plus possible d'ffectuer quoi que se soit, et je dois le redemarrer.
Tu sais pas de quoi ca pourrait provenir ?


----------



## Sushi_ (8 Mai 2009)

MllexCullen a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse !
> Non cela ne m'aide pas vrmt car je n'ai aucun probleme à synchroniser les videos avec mon ipod.
> C'est sur le ipod que ca se gate, je n'arrive pas a les lire et il bug. Plus possible d'ffectuer quoi que se soit, et je dois le redemarrer.
> Tu sais pas de quoi ca pourrait provenir ?


 

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon ipod nano chromatique, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça se fait !
J'arrive à mettre les films dessus, et de temps en temps il lit le film une fois et quand je veux réessayer tout se bloque de nouveau.
J'espère pouvoir trouver ce qu'il se passe ...


----------



## Sushi_ (9 Mai 2009)

En fait, j'ai trouvé mon problème 
J'ai tout simplement changé de convertisseur et maintenant les films marchent très bien sur mon iPod !
J'espère que cela pourra t'aider !


----------

